
Uber, Ola launch rival motorbike-hailing services in Bengaluru - dsr12
http://in.reuters.com/article/uber-ola-bike-taxi-idINKCN0W50I1
======
dsr12
Uber's announcement:
[https://newsroom.uber.com/india/ubermotoblr/](https://newsroom.uber.com/india/ubermotoblr/)

